# Dash cam



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I am having a new car delivered next week and was wondering if I should have a dashcam fitted?Does anyone have one and find it useful? also what type of garage would fit one as I prefer not to have dangling cables as it would have if I plugged it in to the cigar lighter.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I bought a new car and a dash cam - one wire from behind the mirror straight down doesn't worry me. It paid for itself when two idiots on a motorbike passed me on the wrong side as I approached a "T" junction. They missed me but I can prove my speed and position, and the fact they weren't wearing helmets, the brakes didn't work etc. 

I make sure it is working every journey and it gives real peace of mind 

Davexf


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Is footage from a dash cam admissible in court as evidence?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> I am having a new car delivered next week and was wondering if I should have a dashcam fitted?Does anyone have one and find it useful? also what type of garage would fit one as I prefer not to have dangling cables as it would have if I plugged it in to the cigar lighter.


It's a must nowadays (IMO)
Will post a link later for what I think is a good buy.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have read some case history on this topic and the use of cameras inside cars is not very well regulated in Spain yet.

But the main conclusions that I can summarize are:

1) The camera MUST NOT continue to record once the engine is tuned off. If the camera records when the car is parked, it will be considered as a "fixed video surveillance" camera and will be subject to the law of data protection and the owner / installer of the camera can be hot with a pretty stiff penalty. There is at least one case where the Guardia Civil has reported a case to the Agencia Española de Protección de Datos (the competent authority to administer sanctions).

2) According to the law, only the armed forces and police are permitted to record in a public place with the intention to protect against or record crimes or infringements of the law. Therefore you cannot just present the video from your car to prove that (for example) another driver jumper a red light, as you would be breaking the law yourself and the evidence would NOT be admissible. 

But all is not lost. You CAN record for your own personal use and, if the camera you are using happens to capture a crime you can get a judge to authorize the release to, and use of the recording by an insurance company, but you must get that authorization before sending the video to the insurers.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

This will be next one ................. Ddpai M6 Plus HD 1440P WIFI Car Camera Dash Cam Video DVR GPS Black BOX +32GB | eBay

Review here ............. Techmoan - Techmoan - Dashcam Review: DDPai M6+ is the best mini cam I've used

Currently using an A119c that will then go into the rear screen.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

After reviewing quite a lot of more expensive dashcams, I went for a couple of relatively cheap ones (plus SD cards) and found Everbuying in China to be the cheapest (and with a reliable reputation). There are several cheaper versions of this camera but this one is better suited to countries with higher temperatures and they have performed faultlessly for a year now. Haven't checked current prices with other suppliers so you may find cheaper elsewhere and there may be more modern models but if you are looking for a top end cheap dashcam, this fits the bill

G1W-CB Full Black HD Car DVR - Free Shipping | Everbuying

Samsung 32GB 48MB/S Class 10 Solid Micro SDHC Card - Black (BLACK) | Everbuying

PS. Installation was surprisingly easy and the cables are almost completely hidden away.

PPS. Just checked how much I paid and the price has gone up quite a bit. With a few dollars for insurance, the total was just over £80 for 2 dashcams and 2 SD cards so might be worth shopping about for a cheaper price.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VFR said:


> It's a must nowadays (IMO)


Why is it a must?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Pesky it just IS !!!

I can tell you this-I cannot afford a car but I am still getting a dashcam!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would like to know though. I wasn't even aware of their existence for the general car owner, and to go from that to they are a must is a big jump for me, so...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Why is it a must?


Hola 

If you drive and saw the dash-cam footage of a motorcycle nearly hitting me and having to pass by on the wrong side, you would understand that if the driver and the passenger had made a denuncia against me, then as I was driving alone, I wouldn't have a leg to stand on - BUT with the dash-cam footage proving the motorcycle brakes didn't work and the driver put his feet on the ground to try to stop, then you would realise the peace of mind I have. 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you drive and saw the dash-cam footage of a motorcycle nearly hitting me and having to pass by on the wrong side, you would understand that if the driver and the passenger had made a denuncia against me, then as I was driving alone, I wouldn't have a leg to stand on - BUT with the dash-cam footage proving the motorcycle brakes didn't work and the driver put his feet on the ground to try to stop, then you would realise the peace of mind I have.
> 
> Davexf


Hmm, I kind of understand what you're saying but,
a) How many times a week, month, year do things like that happen to me? Hardly ever thank goodness
b) If they did report you how much damage would that do you if there were no witnesses/ camera footage? OK with your evidence maybe something could be done against them, but would anything have happened to you with no evidence to back it up? I don't see how. You could just turn round and report them with the same result.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

Not very common here yet but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

If someone backs into you (it happens) what do you think they will put on their claims form ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VFR said:


> If someone backs into you (it happens) what do you think they will put on their claims form ?


You're going to have to enlighten me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Desiato said:


> Not very common here yet but it's only a matter of time.


No, not common over here. From what I can see almost 100% of those people would have no injuries whatsoever, so their insurance claims wouldn't stand up, at least not here they wouldn't.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You're going to have to enlighten me.


That you drove into them of course & without a witness that is what happened.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VFR said:


> That you drove into them of course & without a witness that is what happened.


But without a witness how is it proved that *you* drove in to *them*? Can't you aregue that they drove into you just as much?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But without a witness how is it proved that *you* drove in to *them*? Can't you aregue that they drove into you just as much?


Hola 

The dash-cam can prove you were stationary or not; it can prove actions in the lead up to the accident. They have been used to prove there were not five people (all claiming whiplash) in the car at the time of the accident. 

Having been involved in a fatal car crash, can I simply say that I wish I had had a dash-cam then - it would have been so easy rather than the days of questions from Police, lawyers both for and against. 

I actually now don't like driving without a dash-cam; I don't care if it is my fault or not; the dash-cam doesn't lie 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> The dash-cam can prove you were stationary or not; it can prove actions in the lead up to the accident. They have been used to prove there were not five people (all claiming whiplash) in the car at the time of the accident.
> 
> ...


Yes your experience must be harrowing and that makes it clear why you'd want one.
From the information given here it sounds like for me it's not a must have at the moment, although it could certainly be useful and in the future I wouldn't be surprised if it became the norm


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I have one in the UK and I would feel less comfortable driving without it.

They can be fun as well - loads of stuff uploaded to youtube and quite often 'who's at fault' quizzes in the online papers.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But without a witness how is it proved that *you* drove in to *them*? Can't you aregue that they drove into you just as much?


Yes you can argue, but the one behind hitting the one in front is always deemed (at face value) to be the one at fault.

Still the solution for you is easy ................. don't fit one then.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

jimenato said:


> I have one in the UK and I would feel less comfortable driving without it.
> 
> They can be fun as well - loads of stuff uploaded to youtube and quite often 'who's at fault' quizzes in the online papers.



Of course they can cause accidents too

Certainly I hit two lollipop ladies and a traffic warden as I was speeding along our High St whilst trying to screw the mounting into the dashboard- yet NOWHERE in the instructions does it tell you not to drive whilst fitting

So just be careful


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Of course they can cause accidents too
> 
> Certainly I hit two lollipop ladies and a traffic warden as I was speeding along our High St whilst trying to screw the mounting into the dashboard- yet NOWHERE in the instructions does it tell you not to drive whilst fitting
> 
> So just be careful


Rubbish its there ................ 請勿驅動安裝相機


----------



## src6 (Aug 15, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> From the information given here it sounds like for me it's not a must have at the moment, although it could certainly be useful and in the future I wouldn't be surprised if it became the norm


As in all things, nothing is a "must have" until you need it. But needing it and having it is better than needing it and not having it. I consider my dash cam to be like an insurance policy. I may never really need to use it to prove my innocence, but when I do, it will probably pay off in a big way.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've used them for years both in car & motorhome. Always remember though that it is only any use if you still have it after the altercation.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

Although we haven´t seen a spate of people throwing themselves at passing cars, insurance scams are definitely on the rise. Anyone who hits the brakes to make you crash into them will be easy to prove who was at fault. Being waved out only for that car to then speed up and crash into you will be less easy to prove as the camera wont see the other car but it may help.

Top five car insurance scams that cost all motorists - Telegraph


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

src6 said:


> As in all things, nothing is a "must have" until you need it. But needing it and having it is better than needing it and not having it. I consider my dash cam to be like an insurance policy. I may never really need to use it to prove my innocence, but when I do, it will probably pay off in a big way.


VFR said it was a must have which is why I used the phrase.

We are not very 21st century in so many ways, indeed sometimes not even 20th century. As I have said before, OH doesn't have a mobile phone, we don't have a microwave... We just don't do what other people do.
It's not better, it's not worse it's just different. What people have said here has been interesting and I've appreciated everyone's input, but atm we won't be getting one. Maybe I'll regret it, but that we've decided for the moment.

Thanks all!


----------

